# Postmates Race To The Bottom



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

The only paying run was an Easter egg (developer error, 3 addresses app thinks are in Oakland)


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Why do you accept such low pay delivery?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I hope you were running other apps. That pay is slave labor, except the last one. On a positive note, that pay is still higher than UE in Phoenix.


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

I would eat half of everything and spit on the rest for those rates.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

He does it on a bike and the tips haven't kicked in yet.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Tips are getting shallow on Postmates as well



Invisible said:


> I hope you were running other apps. That pay is slave labor, except the last one. On a positive note, that pay is still higher than UE in Phoenix.
> 
> 
> Invisible said:
> ...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Maybe add GH or DD to your list, if they’re in your area and do bike delivery. GH customers are the best tippers, at least here.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

PM cut mileage and time pay here too and tips are def down



amazinghl said:


> Why do you accept such low pay delivery?


PM doesn't tell you pay or how far the dropoff is until you've picked up the order like UE


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Well it's very simple, just do what I did, delete the app just like I did with lyft ?


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Uber1111uber said:


> Well it's very simple, just do what I did, delete the app just like I did with lyft ?


So...what do u do now? If don't mind asking?


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Uber20/20 said:


> So...what do u do now? If don't mind asking?


I just started a new job cooking at a nursing home it has very good benefits ... but is only part time to start. I'll still do grubhub tho it's not very busy other than Sunday and I'll mix in very few doordash (8% acceptance rate) on my days off

If I cant make ATLEAST $22an hour average on rideshare it doesn't seem worth it for me and about $16 for food delivery bc of all the expenses before flat surge I drove about 20 -30 hours a week making $27/hr average but also worked another job 30-35 hours a week. But now flat rate kills everything no more unicorn 5x or 500% PT to up the overall hourly on the week. Can prolly make around $25-$30 an hour for a few hours sat bar close but almost never more. It just isnt worth dealing with drunk pax for those rates for me


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber1111uber said:


> I just started a new job cooking at a nursing home it has very good benefits ... but is only part time to start. I'll still do grubhub tho it's not very busy other than Sunday and I'll mix in very few doordash (8% acceptance rate) on my days off


Congrats on new job! Hope it turns into f/t soon.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks me too bc the health insurance is very very costly for part timers... it's a 3x(surge) lol


----------

